# Rusti PARADOX built



## Gango79 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Guys
In this thread i would like to show you every single step of building process of the new RUSTI model that i commissioned.

If you don't know RUSTI here the link of his Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/RustiGuitars/

Recently he completed the first model of his new line up called MOTION ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/303494-rusti-guitars-motion-3-a.html ) but now he is working on the second model superstrat style called "PARADOX" and i'm looking forward to see it finished.

Here the spec
-superstrat style six string
-25.5" scale
-black limba body
-bent curly koa top(5,5mm thick)
- 5 pieces pau ferro/ebony neck
-ebony fretboard 
-3x3 Rusti split headstock koa/ebony
- koa binding
-luminlay side dots
-ss jumbo frets 
-sperzel locking tuners black/gold
-hipshot bridge black with gold saddles
- bkp vh2/nailbomb

Enjoy


----------



## Millul (Dec 19, 2015)

Aaazzzz...roba serissima!
Quando dovrebbe essere pronta?


----------



## ikarus (Dec 19, 2015)

awesome!

got a little bit inspired by my Rusti guitar?


----------



## Hywel (Dec 19, 2015)

One of my favorite luthiers working with my favorite woods. This is going to turn out amazing!


----------



## Gango79 (Dec 19, 2015)

ikarus said:


> awesome!
> 
> got a little bit inspired by my Rusti guitar?



Ikarus you'll be very surprised when it'll be finished. It will not be the usual BM shape


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 19, 2015)

This is gonna be good!


----------



## ikarus (Dec 19, 2015)

Gango79 said:


> Ikarus you'll be very surprised when it'll be finished. It will not be the usual BM shape



I just meant the wood selection, koa and black limba.


----------



## narad (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice - I was hoping I'd like the Motion but it wasn't for me -- hi hopes for this one!


----------



## electriceye (Dec 21, 2015)

Holy sh*t. That top!!!! Although, it's flamed, not curly.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Holy sh*t. That top!!!! Although, it's flamed, not curly.



IT's still called curly, even though its flamed. That's mostly an old school term.


Search for pictures of curly maple - the majority you see are flamed examples.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 21, 2015)

Forza Claudio! Italian pride!


----------



## Gango79 (Dec 28, 2015)

Little update:
-rough shape of the back
-body radiused, ready to have the top glued on..


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 2, 2016)

Top glued and ready to be shaped


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 2, 2016)

I lack the ability to describe how jealous I am and how gorgeous that is!


----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 2, 2016)

do they curve the top, or is it routed in some sort of radius jig?


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 3, 2016)

eoinbmorg said:


> do they curve the top, or is it routed in some sort of radius jig?



The top is curved!!


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 7, 2016)

Body finished!!!!


----------



## chopeth85 (Jan 8, 2016)

woah ! Really beautiful ! I have a Rusti fully custom (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-reviews/292047-rusti-abs-custom-lefty.html ) and i know really well his stunning skill and his fuc....ing incredible patience hahaha. I'm really interested in seeing the final result ! you wont regret about choosing Rusti !


----------



## electriceye (Jan 8, 2016)

omg


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm looking forward to see the result with the finish coat! 
This koa top will turn alive!!


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 8, 2016)

chopeth85 said:


> woah ! Really beautiful ! I have a Rusti fully custom (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-reviews/292047-rusti-abs-custom-lefty.html ) and i know really well his stunning skill and his fuc....ing incredible patience hahaha. I'm really interested in seeing the final result ! you wont regret about choosing Rusti !



Yes...i've seen your beautiful lefty guitar...And the building process on rusti's fb page! Claudio is extremely accurate!!!


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 10, 2016)

thats stupid beautiful. I love radiused tops.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 10, 2016)

It's interesting how the angles we saw before make it seem like the bass cutaway is sorta odd but head-on it looks super balanced... I wanna see you do a slow rotation video when you get it. Then we can also check out that way cool belly contour!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 11, 2016)

beautiful build

white pups with gold poles right?


----------



## Rusti (Jan 11, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> It's interesting how the angles we saw before make it seem like the bass cutaway is sorta odd but head-on it looks super balanced... I wanna see you do a slow rotation video when you get it. Then we can also check out that way cool belly contour!



Here you go 



Paradox 6 String by Rusti Guitars on Sketchfab


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> It's interesting how the angles we saw before make it seem like the bass cutaway is sorta odd but head-on it looks super balanced... I wanna see you do a slow rotation video when you get it. Then we can also check out that way cool belly contour!


 

You can go here https://www.facebook.com/RustiGuitars/
Rusti uploaded the model on Sketchfab so you can get an accurate look to the 3D.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 11, 2016)

well, check the post above yours.


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> beautiful build
> 
> white pups with gold poles right?



Nope...bkp modified by Rusti: koa and ebony with gold poles!


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 20, 2016)

Which headstock you prefer?? Left or right?


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 20, 2016)

Left.


----------



## chopeth85 (Jan 20, 2016)

left by far !!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 20, 2016)

Left. 


Always.


----------



## pott (Jan 20, 2016)

Right, maybe reversed to match the horns...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Right but have the split woods oriented the other way, like the one on the left.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 20, 2016)

right


----------



## electriceye (Jan 20, 2016)

LEFT.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 20, 2016)

Left


----------



## Grif (Jan 20, 2016)

left


----------



## Millul (Jan 21, 2016)

Reverse right


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 21, 2016)

^I second that motion. Or at least halfway. I vote left, or reverse right.



Rusti said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Paradox 6 String by Rusti Guitars on Sketchfab



Oi, that is extremely helpful, thanks a lot!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 21, 2016)

Right, reversed. I don't like in-line headstocks in general though.


----------



## Grif (Jan 21, 2016)

to be more specific: If I had things my way, I would do some different kind of 3x3 or 4x2 headstock, I think it would suit the build more, but the "lobe" on the 3x3 shown is off putting to me. But out of those two I prefer the left


----------



## Gango79 (Jan 29, 2016)

Neck time







Quilted maple binding...OMG


----------



## Gango79 (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's start with the headstock


----------



## Gango79 (Feb 6, 2016)

For Who don't like 3x3 headstock!


----------



## chopeth85 (Feb 6, 2016)

wooah ! a fuc...ing masterpiece, as usual in Rusti !


----------



## SkyIllusion (Feb 6, 2016)

Everything that you make Rusti is pure gold. Literally everything. I'd love to get my hands on one of your guitars some day!


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 8, 2016)

Good lord, that is flawless.......


----------



## pondman (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks great. Does he use CNC ?


----------



## Gango79 (Feb 11, 2016)

pondman said:


> Looks great. Does he use CNC ?




Yes he does!! He uses cnc for some workings (body, neck and headstock shaping)


----------



## Gango79 (Mar 5, 2016)

A little update...the paradox is taking shape..






Look at the top!!!


----------



## neun Arme (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gango79 (Mar 12, 2016)

Neck in progress!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2016)

That headstock is amazing, I'd be happy just having that and staring at it all day.


----------



## Gango79 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> That headstock is amazing, I'd be happy just having that and staring at it all day.



Thanks Locarn...Yes Claudio is very carefull to the details!!!


----------



## Gango79 (Mar 12, 2016)

a sneak peek to the neck joint


----------



## Millul (Mar 12, 2016)

Tanta roba davvero...!


----------



## J_Mac (Mar 12, 2016)

Utterly superb 

Excellent headstock choice.

How's she going to be finished?


----------



## Gango79 (Mar 14, 2016)

Backside of the neck


----------



## Gango79 (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably the best fretwork i ever seen


----------



## GXPO (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been waiting to see Rusti's super strat offering ever since that Blackmachine homage he did a while back. I think he's going to be getting very busy very soon.


----------



## ztevie (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Gango79 (Jun 20, 2016)

Pickups arrived!!
They are BKP nailbomb and VHII with custom coils


----------



## bostjan (Jun 20, 2016)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful design and execution. That top's symmetry is amazing!


----------



## Gango79 (Jun 24, 2016)

Coat applied!!! Oh my...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Prophetable (Jun 24, 2016)

Hnnnng


----------



## Jaspergep (Jun 27, 2016)

So classy! Very nice.


----------



## electriceye (Jun 27, 2016)

Preeeeeeeeeetty sure I just wet myself.


----------



## Gango79 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## rampant (Jun 28, 2016)

wow, this is some of the best work I've ever seen. How much do these run?


----------



## Xibuque (Jun 28, 2016)

Amazing as always!


----------



## Gango79 (Jun 28, 2016)

rampant said:


> wow, this is some of the best work I've ever seen. How much do these run?


 
This paradox model is around 2500 euro!!


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 29, 2016)

Purdy.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 29, 2016)

Came.


----------



## Gango79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok guys...finally my Rusti Paradox is done...here the official Pics from Rusti facebook page...
Soon NGD review


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I love how all the 'hardware' is mildly recessed. 


That thing is smoking hot!


----------



## narad (Jul 8, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 8, 2016)

Unbelievably good looking guitar.


----------



## skisgaar (Jul 8, 2016)

I haven't been an active member of this forum for the best part of 2 years now. I just want to say that I'm breaking the silence to say that this guitar is f-ing insaaaane.


----------



## sezna (Jul 8, 2016)

That headstock makes me feel things


----------



## neun Arme (Jul 9, 2016)

I want that guitar, so bad!!!!!


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 9, 2016)

When you do your NGD.

1. Make sure you spam all the threads with links to it, like feraledge did with his ESP
2. Mention your turnaround time every time you do it.
3. Lulz   



4. Don't be mad feraledge, you know I love your ESP


----------

